# Are emulsifying wax and cetyl alcohol interchangeable?



## alwayssomething (Dec 29, 2010)

I am thinking of introducing glycerin into some of my products. I have only ever worked with oil-based ingredients so I guess I need to start considering emulsifyers. 

Does Emulsifying Wax (I'm looking at Polawax NF Vegetable base) do the same thing as Cetyl Alcohol? Are they interchangeable in a recipe? Cetyl Alcohol seems far more economical than Polawax, which makes me suspicious. Do either one or them work any better for liquid products (like body mist) or firmer products (like butters?)

Also, if I add glycerine to a body butter, do I need to add a preservative or does it preserve itself?

Thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope, e-wax (or Polawax) is not the same thing as Cetyl Alcohol. The e-wax (or Polawax) is an emulsifier which keeps the oil and water in formulations from separating, while Cetyl Alcohol thickens your formulation. I use both in my lotion.




> Do either one or them work any better for liquid products (like body mist) or firmer products (like butters?)



I've never used them in body mists so I can't say how they'd work in those, but besides my lotion formula, I also make an emulsified body butter with Polawax and Cetyl alcohol with excellent results. Hopefully someone will chime in to share their wisdom in regards to their use in body mists.




> Also, if I add glycerine to a body butter, do I need to add a preservative or does it preserve itself?



I'm not sure. I sometimes add glycerin to my preserved lotions as a humectant, but I've never added glycerin to my body butter before. Hopefully someone will chime in on that one, too.

IrishLass


----------



## Araseth (Dec 30, 2010)

For body mists it's a good idea to add polysorbate-20 to emulsify. Equal amounts of fragrance and polysorbate-20 in a base of water


----------



## Earthchild (Jan 8, 2011)

Glycerin is water-soluble and won't emulsify into an anhydrous product.  A tiny amount can stay suspended, but you run the risk of the glycerin leaching out over time.  HTH!


----------



## alwayssomething (Jan 12, 2011)

Araseth said:
			
		

> For body mists it's a good idea to add polysorbate-20 to emulsify. Equal amounts of fragrance and polysorbate-20 in a base of water



I'm not actually planning to add any water to my products though. Just glycerin, oils and butters. I would make my body spray like a moisturizer with a base of fractionated coconut oil. I don't know if I would add glycerin to that or not, haven't decided yet. But mainly I am curious about adding glycerin to a body butter, but not adding water. I can't figure out how much emulsifier to use for that.


----------



## alwayssomething (Jan 12, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Nope, e-wax (or Polawax) is not the same thing as Cetyl Alcohol. The e-wax (or Polawax) is an emulsifier which keeps the oil and water in formulations from separating, while Cetyl Alcohol thickens your formulation. I use both in my lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. I sometimes add glycerin to my preserved lotions as a humectant, but I've never added glycerin to my body butter before. Hopefully someone will chime in on that one, too.

IrishLass  [/quote:tlr25heh]

Thanks, this was helpful.  I don't think I'll be needing cetyl alcohol as my body butter (about 80% cocoa butter) is already very firm. I actually want to soften my body butters which is why I am thinking about trying some glycerin.

I have actually managed to find some body butter recipes online that call for only butters and oils (which is what I make now), with a bit of vegetable glycerin, but they are saying to use a very small amount as the mixture starts to firm up, and nobody seems to be using an emulsifier or preservative. It seems strange to me.


----------

